# tastic's TT build



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

*tttastic's TT build*

We picked up a 2014 Audi TT quattro roadster in glacier white pearl a few weeks before our house closed. Now that we are moved, I can get to the modding!

First thing I needed was to sort out a winter setup. I picked up some VMR v710 18x8.5+45 in gunmetal with Hankook I*Cept Evo W310 245/40-18.










I've added the standard 'new to me' package...meaning I've put in a dash cam, stubby antenna, weathertech mats, and oem cargo trays/nets.










Next thing was to debadge...We don't need no stinkin' badges! :001_cool 1:


















I have an MSS street kit and H&R rsb coming and need to find time to put the rs grill on. Pulled the trigger on some forgestar cf10 for my summer set too. More to come!


----------



## john mood (Nov 21, 2014)

*Bumper Change*

A good start, although I'm quite proud of the four rings myself....
That said, change to a new TTRS front bumper along with the grille and I'll buy your old bumper for my 2008, as I prefer the lines to the more exaggerated TTRS style.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

john mood said:


> A good start, although I'm quite proud of the four rings myself....
> That said, change to a new TTRS front bumper along with the grille and I'll buy your old bumper for my 2008, as I prefer the lines to the more exaggerated TTRS style.


Thanks! Some gloss black rings are going back on...the other badges will stay off. I already picked up an RS grill...just haven't installed it yet LOL!


----------



## john mood (Nov 21, 2014)

*In Canada*



tttastic said:


> Thanks! Some gloss black rings are going back on...the other badges will stay off. I already picked up an RS grill...just haven't installed it yet LOL!


Was in your woods before SEMA picking my car up from HPA. Lots of nice roads to scoot around on. 
Enjoy.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> Thanks! Some gloss black rings are going back on...the other badges will stay off. I already picked up an RS grill...just haven't installed it yet LOL!


Where did you find the gloss black rings in the right size? Link me please!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

sandjunkie said:


> Where did you find the gloss black rings in the right size? Link me please!


A buddy got it for me so I'm not sure which ebay seller he got it from...I have shot him an email to ask...he may be out of town until the weekend, but will let you know when I hear back.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> A buddy got it for me so I'm not sure which ebay seller he got it from...I have shot him an email to ask...he may be out of town until the weekend, but will let you know when I hear back.


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Just like me! I had 40 miles on my 14 before I was removing the bumper! Looks great so far. That is a 14 roadster competition package. So you had the 19" black rotor wheels stock right?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Just like me! I had 40 miles on my 14 before I was removing the bumper! Looks great so far. That is a 14 roadster competition package. So you had the 19" black rotor wheels stock right?


Yup...they came with the black 19". Love the looks, hate the 33 lbs weight. :facepalm:

Here she is the first day home:


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Those are now my winters on 275 35 19s. The weight is ridiculous but they are extremely strong wheels. I might sell them this winter since they seem to be going for 1300+ for a good condition set.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Yup...they came with the black 19". Love the looks, hate the 33 lbs weight. :facepalm:
> 
> Here she is the first day home:


That black and white looks awesome!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Washed and clayed yesterday, and did part 2 of the detail on the TT today, which was some light correction with optimum polish II, some white diamond show glaze, and then some opti-seal. Also aquapel-treated all the glass/side mirrors. The opti-seal needs a day to cure and then I'll finish with some wax overtop tomorrow. This was the first time I have used the white diamond glaze. It has a nice depth that is hard to get with white paint. Craptacular potato pics for now...it was dark and rainy all day.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> Washed and clayed yesterday, and did part 2 of the detail on the TT today, which was some light correction with optimum polish II, some white diamond show glaze, and then some opti-seal. Also aquapel-treated all the glass/side mirrors. The opti-seal needs a day to cure and then I'll finish with some wax overtop tomorrow. This was the first time I have used the white diamond glaze. It has a nice depth that is hard to get with white paint. Craptacular potato pics for now...it was dark and rainy all day.


Glacier White for the win!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

After a week of rain, we finally had a beautiful sunny day...obviously the top needed to come down, even if just for a lunch run!


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice TT man


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

^^ Thanks!

Finished the last stage of the detail (had to wait for sealant to cure before applying wax). All done now and I'm happy with the correction and reflectiveness, especially for white.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Woohoo! Wasn't expecting a Christmas eve delivery today so there is an extra present to open Christmas morning! Thanks, William!


----------



## David at MSS (Dec 25, 2014)

Great choice with the MSS Streets I have them to on my car wonderful improvement. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

tttastic said:


> Woohoo! Wasn't expecting a Christmas eve delivery today so there is an extra present to open Christmas morning! Thanks, William!


Here is to many good miles on the roadster! :beer::beer: Let us know how you like your kit!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Didn't like the textured off-black plastic trim of the little lip on the fog bezels on the s-line package...especially with all the nice gloss black pieces like the front lip...so I painted them gloss black to match the lip and everything else on the car. Took a bit of clear coat wet sanding to reproduce the high gloss finish of the oem lip below it bit I think it came out well...well enough for my lack of painting skills anyway LOL!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Installed MSS adjustable springs on the TT...didn't worry too much about precise height adjustment, will take care of that post settling/alignment. I pretty much just wanted to zero the rake on install.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

Nice stance! I can't go that low with my wheel offset  Enjoy:beer:


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Nice stance! I can't go that low with my wheel offset  Enjoy:beer:


Thanks, Jeff...although I may not be able to stay this low on my summer setup LOL! This winter setup is only 18x8.5+45 with a 245/40 tire and the summers are 19x9.5+40...hoping I can go with the planned 255/35 but will live with 245/35 if it is problematic...will have to test fit once they arrive.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

tttastic said:


> Thanks, Jeff...although I may not be able to stay this low on my summer setup LOL! This winter setup is only 18x8.5+45 with a 245/40 tire and the summers are 19x9.5+40...hoping I can go with the planned 255/35 but will live with 245/35 if it is problematic...will have to test fit once they arrive.


I rub a bit with 19X9.5 et+45 w/255/35's so I'm guessing you will have to come up some...


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Speaking of adjusting them, I just adjusted the height on all corners using the guide BlackBeauTTy posted here:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7074054-Helpful-tips-for-the-MSS-adjustable-springs

I can't believe how fast and easy that was! No removing wheels! The rears were easy to turn by hand with the tool placed in the notch. The clamps on the front made it easy to hand turn without the use of the 2 included tools, just as BlackBeauTTy described. Absolutely an A+ on this aspect of the design vs the coilovers I'm more used to.










Finished it off by adding an H&R rsb


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Last of the mods I wanted to get done for the TT during this holiday: hella horns and a gloss black grill.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Thanks, Jeff...although I may not be able to stay this low on my summer setup LOL! This winter setup is only 18x8.5+45 with a 245/40 tire and the summers are 19x9.5+40...hoping I can go with the planned 255/35 but will live with 245/35 if it is problematic...will have to test fit once they arrive.


I run 19x9.5 on 255 35 19s 35 Offset. The only way to make it work is -1.4 camber front -1.8 or 1.9 camber rear. I found with this set up my Toyo tires inner tread wore down 1.5/32nds more which was completely acceptable.

The car is looking awesome!

Great job and let us know how it goes with the wheels.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for the advice...drove enough after the mss kit went in that I went for an alignment today. I asked for a smidge of toe out up front and a smidge of toe in for the rear and -1.8 camber all around and they were able to get there.

Also swapped out all the filament type bulbs with LEDs...turns on all corners, reverse and brakes. I kind of love how easy it is to remove both front and rear light housings. As I start doing more things with this car, I've been pleasantly surprised at how easy it has been to take the car apart. 

Pics later...need food and a beer.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Thanks for the advice...drove enough after the mss kit went in that I went for an alignment today. I asked for a smidge of toe out up front and a smidge of toe in for the rear and -1.8 camber all around and they were able to get there.
> 
> Also swapped out all the filament type bulbs with LEDs...turns on all corners, reverse and brakes. I kind of love how easy it is to remove both front and rear light housings. As I start doing more things with this car, I've been pleasantly surprised at how easy it has been to take the car apart.
> 
> Pics later...need food and a beer.


I have the 80w Cree LED turn signals up front and Reverse lights. But for the life of me I cannot get the Brake lights in the rear to work with 80w cree led bulbs without an error even with resistors. I want ti make them work because these things give off 500 lumens and are extremely bright but at 50$ a pair I gave up trying to make them work.

Could you tell me what bulbs you used?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm getting still bulb out notices lol...pm sent


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

I will help you solve it. Then we can post a DIY for it. I am sure there are plenty of people that want the brightness, response time and reliability of LED.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Much appreciated!

Had to adjust the height on the mss kit again after the alignment...back to even all around. Have a carbonio intake coming next week.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Wasn't expecting these for another several weeks but they came early...hurry up, summer!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Intake installed! Sure does save a bunch of space over the labyrinth of an oem airbox. It was easy once I was told I wasn't dealing with a mutant fastener I couldn't figure out, but just had to hoof on it to get it to release LOL!


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Where did that piece of foam in between the carbon fiber box and the bracket? Did that come with your kit or is that some invention you added to the kit?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

boarderjcj said:


> Where did that piece of foam in between the carbon fiber box and the bracket? Did that come with your kit or is that some invention you added to the kit?


Wow didn't even notice that. Nice piece!

I also have the same question.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

boarderjcj said:


> Where did that piece of foam in between the carbon fiber box and the bracket? Did that come with your kit or is that some invention you added to the kit?


Pretty sure I got the idea from your post! 

I also noticed a gap between the TT bracketry and the box inlet once assembled. So I cut a piece of closed cell foam I had around, just like you outlined.

Noticed the same, not so great seal on the back where the round opening of the box mates with the piece that attaches to the filter. Not unexpected, since it is a clearcoat on clearcoat interface. I wanted to have it sealed to air leaks and also not rub or potentially vibrate over time so I lined interface with foam too...you can see it in the pic. 

One last mod I had to do was to dremel down the corner of my engine cover (circled in red). I noticed it just touched the box and I wanted a bit of clearance from potential rub and wear.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Installed some red samsung 3535 led brake light bulbs. Pretty impressed with the brightness!


----------



## Thorodinson (Feb 4, 2015)

Love this!! This car was the one I've been looking at when deciding if I should go 18s or 19s


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! What did you end up going with?


----------



## Thorodinson (Feb 4, 2015)

tttastic said:


> Thanks! What did you end up going with?



I've got a build thread going if you wanted a look. Wheel are 19x9.5 ET40 3dsm 0.01 still awaiting delivery


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Great minds... we can compare fitment! I will check out your build!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Did an oil change and fumoto install tonight. Also put in a 034 catch can kit and pcv replacement.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice:thumbup:


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

sandjunkie said:


> Nice:thumbup:


Thanks! Installed the R8 coilpacks today


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

put my neuspeed turbo discharge pipe in today...install was a breeze


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

catback and summer rubber arrived today...catback will go on tomorrow night if I have time...days are warm already but evenings are still dipping to 0C/32F so I'm watching the temps like a hawk so I can get the summer setup on


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Dropped by RPI and got an APR stage 1 ecu flash. Also got the summers mounted. Winter can be done now lol!


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

What is your impression of stage 1?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Too soon to tell...was slow moving on the way home...for a brief moment when I could safely climb the rpms, butt dyno says it pulled harder at 5500. Didn't drive it today but plan do go for a lengthy drive on the weekend.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Had to go back to sort out an issue with the antitheft (apparently I was the issue lol) so since that was quickly resolved I had time to just go ahead with the stage 1 dsg as well. Full report after the weekend.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Catback went on tonight.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

And the Thunder rolls! Looks great. Moving along nicely!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! A couple of better pics of the exhaust tips. Exhaust sound clip to come.









Also put in a Go Fast Bits DV+ diverter valve today.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

How does the DV+ sound and work? Have seen codes come up for those from time to time but I hear they sre pretty quick to respond


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

The sound is less pronounced than I was expecting. Maybe the exhaust was drowning it out. Hard to tell because they were installed within 12 hours of each other so I am unable to pinpoint what is 100% coming from where thus far. Will update when more miles are put on. Because it uses the oem solenoid controller, it combines an electronic actuator with a pressure-dependent one. In theory this is the best of both worlds because you get a proper closed system venting for protection and proper volume calculation for the ecu, but when you are off the throttle, it doesn't let the intercooler volume depressurize all the way so that air remains "loaded" or "chambered" and ready to be shoved into the engine as soon as you get back on the throttle. That difference of not needing that little lag to fully repressurize it is pretty noticeable, despite a very short test drive.

I didn't know these could throw a CEL. I haven't seen one yet, knock on wood.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Short video of a cold start and a couple of light revs. Drive video to come.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice. Downpipe is much needed now. There is a massively restrictive cat less than an inch away from the turbo... scrap that, get more nose and much more power with stg2 tune (free with your apr stg1 software)!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks...agreed...I think a dp and stage 2 is inevitable. I will likely wait until after I upgrade the intercooler and brakes before I go stage 2...maybe mid summer.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Local seller had a deal on reflect-a-gold so I decided to try it out and wrapped the intake tubing. 








Also didn't like that the engine cover hit the catch can outlet so I dremeled out a notch to better accommodate the hose.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Dumped the catch can...so gross lol! And only after one month of winter commuting.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Found some red vinyl with a velour-like texture and wrapped a few interior pieces


----------



## Ries (Sep 18, 2014)

Looks good! So where did you pick up the vinyl?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

eBay...found it searching "red vinyl"

One more pic


----------



## mrhythm (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! 

Boost gauge in. I had some little scrap pieces of the gold tape left over from wrapping my intake and noted the heater in the TT is quite strong so I threw some on the back of the vent gauge for some extra piece of mind. I wired it to an ignition activated 12V fuse.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Found some more energy to grind down the metal tabs in the rear to fit the summer...teaser for now...daylight pics to come.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Golf r intercooler went in today


----------



## patton91 (May 5, 2011)

great progress keep up the good work


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Golf R fmic is nice and efficient! Each point is an average of 3 runs.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

wrapping looks good!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Downpipe wrapped...ready and waiting for stage 2!


----------



## a6s4 (Oct 11, 2010)

tttastic said:


> Found some more energy to grind down the metal tabs in the rear to fit the summer...teaser for now...daylight pics to come.


Looks great so far! Wheels are ________?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

forgestar cf10 19x9.5+40


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Bbk on!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

355mm? Looks great! You just keep the mods rolling!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! Builds like yours are what inspire me!

It's actually their smaller ST-41 kit with 330 mm rotors. The ST-40 calipers are bigger and would not fit with my concave wheels without substantial spacers...and I already occasionally rub on large bumps with tabs shaved with 9.5" wide at +40 with 255s. I would need flares with the RS calipers if I wanted to keep my wheels lol!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

It's no wonder that replacing the factory downpipe yields beefy gains...could they have made the downpipe/midpipe more restrictive lol?! Worse yet that dense 600 cell first cat lives an inch from the turbo flange.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> It's no wonder that replacing the factory downpipe yields beefy gains...could they have made the downpipe/midpipe more restrictive lol?! Worse yet that dense 600 cell first cat lives an inch from the turbo flange.


What brand of down pipe? Is the TT and TTS down pipe the same ?


----------



## _Dejan_ (Oct 9, 2012)

@tttastic: Do you have any benefits with wraping downpipe? Some users say that is good some say that is not good... How wrapping efect your intake temperature(IAT) and exhaust temperature(EGT)? Did you do and measaurement before and after mod?


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

Swaaintech ceramic coatings are a slightly more technical option for pipes. Due to the location of TT's pipe, not sure there will be any noticeable gains/benefits with a heat shielded/insulated dp. So, sending pipes off to Swaintech, probably not worth the cost. But worth reading up on!

http://swaintech.com/race-coatings/race-coating-descriptions/white-lightning-exhaust-coatings/

New APR cast inconel dp's are prob best option on the market today.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

It is a billy boat downpipe for the golf r. I needed to shorten and reweld the arm on the downpipe that mounts up to the subframe bracket. I wanted a straight through dp with cat in the midpipe and nothing else (no extra resonators) and the price was right for a stainless dp/midpipe ($487).

I doubt there is any direct improvements of flow due to better contained heat, but it has significantly reduced under hood temps. A quick test of 10 min idle and infrared thermometer showed a 17 deg F reduction with the wrap when measured around the air inlet tube from the intake to the turbo. I still need to collect iat info...don't expect much of a decrease there other than during stoplight heat soaks. I mainly wanted to just make the engine bay a little less hot.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

boarderjcj said:


> New APR cast inconel dp's are prob best option on the market today.


It's not cast inconel.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

Might as well wrap the turbo if you want the engine bay not to get too hot.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

42DD has 15% off this week. I think I am going to pull the trigger. Any updated sound clips?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

comparing:

stock downpipe+magnaflow catback






b&b downpipe+magnaflow catback






WOT clip to come on dyno day


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice!! More growl, less sewing machine.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

crew219 said:


> It's not cast inconel.


opps yea my bad... I meant to say cast 304 ss. 

... for the bloody price it should be cast inconel!

...also looks like apr doesnt offer a cast dp for the ea888 TT engines... one might fit but nothing listed on their TT prod. page

Although, I dont see why this wouldnt fit:
http://www.goapr.com/products/apr_exhaust_cast_downpipe_20t_awd.html
After this past winter... my aftermarket pipe is looking a bit rough. I might need a new one. Audi stock pipe work looks nice tho...


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Any of those will fit...you MAY just need to shorten the midpipe or deal with misalignment on the bracket on the dp that mounts to the subframe. You do with the b&b pipe. The flanges are all exact match so that really is the important bit. Any shop can deal with any bracket issues.

I had to both cut a piece off the midpipe (5" to match up with my magnaflow cbe) and shorten the arm on the dp to mount up to the bracket. I ended up cutting the arm off, bolting it up, and rewelded the cut end back to the downpipe at the new location.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic - Can you give me the part number of the Magnaflow system you have? Did you find a good price? Thanks.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I can't seem to find my receipt...the order email uses an internal number...I got it from a canadian distributor so not likely to be useful. If you go to the site, just look up exhausts for the TT3.2. They only make two for the 3.2 and both fit...one is touring, the other is sport. Mine is the former...it just has an flow through box silencer instead of a resonator on the sport.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> I can't seem to find my receipt...the order email uses an internal number...I got it from a canadian distributor so not likely to be useful. If you go to the site, just look up exhausts for the TT3.2. They only make two for the 3.2 and both fit...one is touring, the other is sport. Mine is the former...it just has an flow through box silencer instead of a resonator on the sport.


Perfect. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice. What kind of numbers? I think I am going with GIAC. As soon as I get my down pipe from 42DD I will be going into GMG Racing for the tune. I'd like to compare.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

This was the weekend of testing to see what the car that started life as the base TT is doing in the real world. I am on the 91 map and using pump 91/92. I went to Mission Raceway here in BC for street legal drag racing. My best run was 13.3s at 105.7mph. Ultragauge measured 0-60 in 4.5s for me for that run. Slowest run was 13.7/13.8s. Highlight was getting paired with a recent model GT-R after I thought I was going to pull against a civic lol! Of course I got smoked, but it was really fun drag racing against that monster with its insane launch control. I did 13.46s on that one and the GT-R did 12.01s! 










On Saturday I got her on a mustang dyno and pulled weather-corrected values of 261awhp and 298awlbft.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice work! Those red wheels have started to grow on me


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Those numbers are awesome. I really really want to see what mine pulls on a dyno. Were you using launch control at the track? If so what were your 60' times? I remember you saying you set your launch control under 4k so I am curious to see.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Used launch control set to 3400 rpm. I think the 60 ft was 2.0x I don't recall exactly...can check tonight.

I don't think my extra roadster weight alone accounts for the difference in your better times. In addition, I have actually shed a bunch of weight...bbk and wheel/tires alone has allowed me to drop 60 lbs of unsprung weight versus stock. So I think that means that your sub 4s sub 13s would make for even higher numbers than mine!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Here is my mustang dyno run overlay on the published apr averages for wheel hp. 

My peaks are bang on, but I am a little lower while climbing rpms for both curves. The apr curves are using 93 octane on their 93 octane map. I have no convenient access to 93 so I can't run the 93 map...so my data is all on the 91 map.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Used launch control set to 3400 rpm. I think the 60 ft was 2.0x I don't recall exactly...can check tonight.
> 
> I don't think my extra roadster weight alone accounts for the difference in your better times. In addition, I have actually shed a bunch of weight...bbk and wheel/tires alone has allowed me to drop 60 lbs of unsprung weight versus stock. So I think that means that your sub 4s sub 13s would make for even higher numbers than mine!


That must be the rpm difference. I ran 1.73 60' with 4000 rpm launch control. Now set to 4300 and I plan on going again.. Do you know what your curb weight is? Or how much weight the convertible adds? I am just shy of 3100 with full tank. I want to push it as best I can before doing more...

I really need to put my car on a dyno though.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I believe the convertible is 165 lbs heavier than the coupe.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> That must be the rpm difference. I ran 1.73 60' with 4000 rpm launch control. Now set to 4300 and I plan on going again.. Do you know what your curb weight is? Or how much weight the convertible adds? I am just shy of 3100 with full tank. I want to push it as best I can before doing more...
> 
> I really need to put my car on a dyno though.


With stock DSG software and stock LC, my best 60' was 1.898s. Sounds like our cars definitely benefit from a harder launch. Makes sense too since at 4000rpm TT should be putting out ~40 more hpcompared to beginning at 3400rpm.

What RPM do you shift up when running the 1/4?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

boarderjcj said:


> With stock DSG software and stock LC, my best 60' was 1.898s. Sounds like our cars definitely benefit from a harder launch. Makes sense too since at 4000rpm TT should be putting out ~40 more hpcompared to beginning at 3400rpm.
> 
> What RPM do you shift up when running the 1/4?


Completely agree. Also have to remember that at higher rpms without load you build more boost before launching. I shift up usually around 6900 to 7000.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Installed a haldex controller and remote...looking forward to going back to the track to get new numbers...this time with the race haldex, not a full tank of gas, trunk unloaded and shifting later. I was shifting earlier based on the APR dyno data that showed hp dropping off well before redline but now that I have seen my dyno, hp does keep increasing to redline. Maybe I'll see low 4s and 13s flat lol!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Installed a haldex controller and remote...looking forward to going back to the track to get new numbers...this time with the race haldex, not a full tank of gas, trunk unloaded and shifting later. I was shifting earlier based on the APR dyno data that showed hp dropping off well before redline but now that I have seen my dyno, hp does keep increasing to redline. Maybe I'll see low 4s and 13s flat lol!


Man you are going all out!!!! This build is awesome! 

I would get your transmission flashed for 3900 rpm launch. Did a couple launches today at 4300 and it was slightly slower by a little over a tenth 0 to 60. 3900 was the strongest I have felt so far.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Honestly try a run in S mode. I got really good times in S


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! Will do!


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

All these computer systems which run major aspects of cars is getting crazy. ECU, TCU, AWD system... 

That's basically 3 grand for upgrading those three systems right there and no real hardware mods!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Honestly try a run in S mode. I got really good times in S


So some good news and some bad news after going back to the street legal drag races. 

The good news, is that the addition of the race haldex, a cooler evening and better shifting on my part resulted in a drop in 0-60 time from 4.5 sec to 4.3 sec and quarter mile from 13.3 sec to 12.88 sec.

The bad news is that I won't be going back because they stopped me after this first run, where you collect the slips, and was informed I can't come back without a roll bar, harness and race suit. They said the magic number was 13.49 sec or faster for convertibles according to their NHRA rules. Last time I was only under by a bit at 13.3/13.4 sec so they gave me a pass but not now that I have dropped into the 12s. 

Oh well...not a big deal...I was only going there to collect data for the mods...I'm not really a fan of drag racing. Now I can concentrate on autox/track days!


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> So some good news and some bad news after going back to the street legal drag races.
> 
> The good news, is that the addition of the race haldex, a cooler evening and better shifting on my part resulted in a drop in 0-60 time from 4.5 sec to 4.3 sec and quarter mile from 13.3 sec to 12.88 sec.
> 
> ...


Get yourself a roll bar. It is required for auto x and track racing.

That's definitely more like it on the 1/4 times!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

That's what surprised me...my oem roll hoop and helmet are enough for autox and track day requirements here.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Did you show them the roll hoops?


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> So some good news and some bad news after going back to the street legal drag races.
> 
> The good news, is that the addition of the race haldex, a cooler evening and better shifting on my part resulted in a drop in 0-60 time from 4.5 sec to 4.3 sec and quarter mile from 13.3 sec to 12.88 sec.
> 
> ...


Good numbers!!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

GMPCompetitionTT said:


> Did you show them the roll hoops?


Yeah...at inspection the first guy was ok with me running without an ET restriction but got vetoed by another guy there. They let me run, but wrote that I could not run faster than 13.49 on my card and if I did I was done for the night. There seems to be some ambiguity with what roll hoops, if any, are considered comparable to a bar in their eyes. They also made me run with my top up.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> Yeah...at inspection the first guy was ok with me running without an ET restriction but got vetoed by another guy there. They let me run, but wrote that I could not run faster than 13.49 on my card and if I did I was done for the night. There seems to be some ambiguity with what roll hoops, if any, are considered comparable to a bar in their eyes. They also made me run with my top up.


This car is wicked. You have come a long way man! That's a fast convertible!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! You've been very helpful on this journey and I appreciate all your advice and input. 

Between the wife and I, I do 95% of the non work commute driving, but the TT is her daily commuter and mine is a skyactiv mazda3. But that's about to change because I have just placed a preorder for a golf R to replace the slow hatch! So excited but it's going to be a Long wait...ETA is November! At least I will have several months to bring the mazda3 back to stock for sale in November and maybe pick up some golf R parts as sales appear before it even arrives.

Now I have to spend time on the VW side of vortex too!


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

DSG cooler


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Put in a neuspeed air charge pipe and some forge silicone hoses. 


























Also did an oil change since I was under there and had the tray off.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey you decided to pull the trigger and try the throttle pipe nice!!! Where did you find those forge hoses?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

I got the hose kit from ECS tuning.

After you mentioned it just needed to be bent to fit our TFSI VL, I decided to try it. Thanks again! 

Actually if you don't mind, could you take a look at the first pic and let me know if it looks like I have enough clearance from the fan, versus your setup, or should I force it back a little more?


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Looks to be sitting exactly where mine is. Plenty of room!

Thanks for the info. I have been looking for higher quality hoses.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

tttastic said:


> DSG cooler


Where did you source this from???


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

USP


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Damn I so want. I have heard nothing but great things.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Both of you have intakes too so with the giant open space we have because of the lack of front battery, the filter gets gobs of good airflow around it.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

What do those run? I wonder if my dealer will void the warranty for that. I should give them that when they do my 35k service


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

They are $90...when on sale $80.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

tttastic said:


> They are $90...when on sale $80.


Nice! I am going to do that and an oil cooler kit (like cts) my own version of course since $1200 is not in the cards for a trans cooler.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Really impressed with how much and of all the right things you have done.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! Mostly following your lead lol! Saw the latest on that dual can setup. Glad you essentially fixed your intercooler piping oil presence! 

The build is definitely on the tail end. I have a subframe collar kit to put in and some endlinks, but was sort of delaying a bit because I just got an alignment and didn't feel like paying for another do soon! If only for the principle of it lol! Other reason is I've had to spend most of my wrench time demodding the mazda3 to get it ready for sale/trade-in when the new car comes.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing terribly exciting, but removed the faux velour wrap and rewrapped the interior pieces in a gloss metallic red. The velour texture was fun, but it can't be cleaned and wasn't practical in the convertible. They are dust magnets. New wrap is a little thinner so I was able to make it a bit cleaner this time around too.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Raised the front height a few mm. While I had the front end up on stands, figured I'd also put in the 034 billet mount insert. Haven't gone for a drive yet because there are a few other jobs to do, but a brief startup didn't display any discernible increase in nvh at idle.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Installed whiteline endlinks and 034 subframe collar kit.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> Raised the front height a few mm. While I had the front end up on stands, figured I'd also put in the 034 billet mount insert. Haven't gone for a drive yet because there are a few other jobs to do, but a brief startup didn't display any discernible increase in nvh at idle.


Any update on this?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Both my wife and I noticed the difference independently (I didn't tell her beforehand either). Gear changes seemed a little snappier and it gets off the line a little livelier with less slop. Well worth $42 and 5 min to install.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> Both my wife and I noticed the difference independently (I didn't tell her beforehand either). Gear changes seemed a little snappier and it gets off the line a little livelier with less slop. Well worth $42 and 5 min to install.


Great. Thanks.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Wrapped the steering wheel.


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

tttastic said:


> Both my wife and I noticed the difference independently (I didn't tell her beforehand either). Gear changes seemed a little snappier and it gets off the line a little livelier with less slop. Well worth $42 and 5 min to install.



Good to hear, order placed. Thanks for the build thread.


----------



## Blaylock1988 (Apr 22, 2012)

How do you like the subframe collar kit? I just bought TyrolSport's version. I have yet to install it.

Also, dat armrest! Those are like $400! How do you like it?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

The collar kit has worked well. The occasional clunk I had on hard turns at autox has never returned.

Don't remind me about the armrest lol! It was a must have. My wife needs shoulder surgery and it helps immensely with relieving her right shoulder pain when she drives. The stock "armrest" is beyond a joke lol!


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

tttastic said:


> Wrapped the steering wheel.


Love the steering wheel! Where was this done and approx cost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bezlar (Dec 26, 2003)

Yep looks great. You do that or was it done by shop. I would like to do that in silver stitch and ring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Wrapped it myself. It's a kit from Aliexpress...just search for Xuji steering wheel wrap.


----------



## Optical TDI (Dec 18, 2001)

That's the competition package / RS steering wheel, correct? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

tttastic said:


> Wrapped it myself. It's a kit from Aliexpress...just search for Xuji steering wheel wrap.


I see the one with suede sides, but it doesn't have the red stripe at 12 o'clock.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, comp pkg. 

I just included what I wantedin the comments box when I placed the order.


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Smoked led tails










































Sequential turns

https://vimeo.com/160100555

Also added some tint to the 3rd brake to match the darker tails.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

tttastic said:


> Smoked led tails
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How was the install on these? Plug and Play?


----------



## tttastic (Nov 2, 2014)

Yup, PnP.


----------

